# Sunbasque blush on tan skin?



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 28, 2010)

I really thought I was gonna <3 this blush but I feel like whenever I wear it I look like I'm just wearing a bronzer on my cheeks, it doesn't look like as peachy or pop as much I thought it would. It just makes me look like I overdid it with bronzer actually. I apply it with MAC's 129.

Any tips? I feel like because its so bronzey and I'm tan, it just looks so blah on me! Should I quit wearing bronzer all-over my face with it maybe? I don't know if that's what's making it look so blah because I also wear bronzer as part of my everyday look.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 30, 2010)

Add it on top of a pink blush to bring out the peachy tones.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 30, 2010)

It looks dirty on me too when I apply it alone (I am NC3O).  Not like a bronzer though. But just a brown rusty color. So I lightly apply it on top of Peaches and it looks divine! Try it.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, my Peaches is all gone but I tried it over Style(looks just like Peaches but with shimmer) and it looked so pretty!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_It looks dirty on me too when I apply it alone (I am NC3O).  Not like a bronzer though. But just a brown rusty color. So I lightly apply it on top of Peaches and it looks divine! Try it._

 
i agree looked dirty on me too


----------

